# Hello, Seattle



## inzetal (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, here in Seattle. I'm not a mouse breeder, but I do own pet mice and have bred them before. I'm looking for a female that looks similar to the one in the attached photo. Red eyes is the main thing, long-haired, white... I've been told it's called "himalayan"? I want to breed one of my males (the son of the mouse in the photo) to such a female, as I am hoping to get babies with these traits. I'm looking for a breeder who may have a similar mouse I'd be able to buy/adopt.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks more like a dove or champagne to me. Nice coat. I love the red-eyed dilutes. If that's what she is, its an entirely different gene responsible than the one that causes himilayan.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello nice to meet you x


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

moustress said:


> That looks more like a dove or champagne to me. Nice coat. I love the red-eyed dilutes. If that's what she is, its an entirely different gene responsible than the one that causes himilayan.


Odd on my monitor I see a white mouse with a blue face. Very interesting but I don't think its a dove. . . Maybe I need to look up pics of dove mice  I am pretty rusty on colors!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, If your in Ohio in the next 6 months to a year I can get you one most likely.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

nice to meet you


----------

